# The Newest Addition To The Regiment (Here Come The M.I.B.s)



## Centermass (Apr 4, 2017)

I predict the linkage between the movie and this unit will be epic, if not historic......:-"


The 75th Ranger Regiment requests the pleasure of your company for the Ranger Military Intelligence Battalion (Provisional) Activation Ceremony at which MAJ Ryan Irwin will assume command of the RMIB(P)

Monday, 22 May 2017 at 1100
Ceremony will be at The Ranger Memorial, Holtz Street, Fort Benning, Georgia 31905
Reception to follow
Military: Duty Uniform
Civilian: Business casual

RLTW!


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 4, 2017)

The Regiment is getting an MI *battalion*?  Damn


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 4, 2017)

Seems like they're taking a cue from JSOC.  We stood up an intel brigade when I was there.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 4, 2017)

Been in the works for a while. This is letting a lot of smart dudes get the chance to reclassify into some pretty cool intel related MOS'. Glad it's happening and look forward to seeing what this does for us.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 5, 2017)

Will they attend RASP?

Guess the number and diversity of MI slots will go up, lot of cross-training opportunities for guys who are broke from deployments.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 5, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> Will they attend RASP?
> 
> Guess the number and diversity of MI slots will go up, lot of cross-training opportunities for guys who are broke from deployments.



Why wouldn't they?  Pretty much everyone who wears the scroll does RASP or an equivalent, right?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 5, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> Guess the number and diversity of MI slots will go up, lot of cross-training opportunities for guys who are broke from deployments.



Would this not also give opportunities to MI qualified women who can get thru RASP but don't necessarily want to be first thru the door?


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 5, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Why wouldn't they?  Pretty much everyone who wears the scroll does RASP or an equivalent, right?


Everyone with a scroll has been through RASP. Regardless of MOS. 


DA SWO said:


> Will they attend RASP?
> 
> Guess the number and diversity of MI slots will go up, lot of cross-training opportunities for guys who are broke from deployments.



The guys I referred to are guys on the line who have been hurt or are bored and were looking to get out of the army but are going to stay in and approach the mission from a different angle.


----------



## AWP (Apr 5, 2017)

Given the diversity of missions undertaken by the 75th combined with traditional missions, a large MI section makes total sense. I imagine a more-or-less conventional structure lacks the manpower necessary to handle the smaller company and platoon-sized deployments seen over the last decade plus. Hell, conventional units can't go to war without augmentees to their staff sections, why would we expect something as decentralized as a SOF unit to do the same? (Hint, they don't and haven't for about ever).


----------



## Brill (Feb 24, 2019)

Good to see a unit where the entry requirements are standard.


----------

